# AMA steps up for another hit by car.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

We're getting this one tomorrow - please read the alert Edie and I got last night (below.) Probably broken pelvis. 

URGENT! Adorable Maltese Hit By Car, Injured & Needs Rescue ASAP!
Kern County A.C.- Bakersfield, CA​ *
A863501* - Neutered male, white Maltese, about 2 yrs. At Kern County Animal Control shelter since 8/6.*
He can stand & has voluntary movement in his back legs, but "bears bulk of weight on front legs & buckles on hind legs."*
*
This boy needs RESCUE ASAP!*

*Medical notes*:
08/06/11 VET LIST EXAM per SKennedy R.V.T.
S/O:
Hit by car that was taken to Animal Emergency and Urgent Care for not
walking on right back leg
Note says that dog can stand but bears bulk of weight on front legs and
buckles on hind legs
Questionable deep pain in both hind feet but has voluntary movement in
hind legs
A: possible pelvic trauma
P: Rx 1/2 tablet Tramadol 50mg orally twice daily, given by ER
sk
No holds at this time IS AVAILABLE FOR RESCUE NOW

*Please help!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bronwyn- that poor little boy. He's so beautiful. And he's wasn't anyone's dog? I can't wait until you get him. Do they think he'll need surgery? Praying that he'll heal quickly. Thank you a million times. Good luck, Bron.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a precious little boy! To think he was hit more than 12 days ago! He must have been in the deepest pain for the past 2 weeks! Thanks for lending your healing hand once again! Bless your hearts and please keep us updated on him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad you're getting him, Bron. I know he'll get the love and care he needs.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bronwyn- that poor little boy. He's so beautiful. And he's wasn't anyone's dog? I can't wait until you get him. Do they think he'll need surgery? Praying that he'll heal quickly. Thank you a million times. Good luck, Bron.


Too soon to say if he'll need surgery - we will find out tomorrow. Depends on what is causing his lameness - broken pelvis perhaps. I've looked after three and they were clean fractures that were able to heal with cage rest. 

He must have been in awful pain the poor little guy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, poor little guy. Another one, in my heart. Bless him, Bless all of you. Will get the word out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor little guy,wonder where his family is...
Well he has a new family now...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

He's clearly somebody's little love, I wonder how he got out? Oh bless his precious little heart! I just wanna hug him and reassure him he'll be ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was looking on Craig's List to see if anyone reported on missing and only found this Maltese posting in Bakersfield. Help Find our Dog-white small maltipoo The timing isn't right though.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes owners run around putting up homemade signs in the neighborhood and surrounding areas.....and these we'd never even be able to see.  Oh well. I am sure he'll get the help he needs and a loving forever home, which he clearly deserves.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

almitra said:


> He's clearly somebody's little love, I wonder how he got out? Oh bless his precious little heart! I just wanna hug him and reassure him he'll be ok.


 
He doesn't look like he was abandonned,other than being hit by a car,he looks os be in good health.
I wonder if he was in a car at the time of an accident possibly. So many people are on travelling on holiday, accidents happen .

We had a family travelling home from a holiday, got into a terrible car accident just 10 minutes from home, at night,the Pom was thrown from the car, was unconscious and they thought it died. 

The ambulence came and in the frenzy no one went back to get the Pom. When the family went back,the next day,the Pom was gone,they assumed animals got him...

The Pom was found wondering the next morning and brought to our shetler,no tags,no collar.. he was dirty and a bit sore but other wise in good shape...
This was before our shelter had a scanner,before micro chipping was popular..

A few days later they came to the shelter looking for a small dog,told us the story and we told them a Pom came in a couple days ago and it was their Pom...

I worry about that when we travel,we should micro chip and maybe tatoo,too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I was looking on Craig's List to see if anyone reported on missing and only found this Maltese posting in Bakersfield. Help Find our Dog-white small maltipoo The timing isn't right though.



Susan, good job finding that ad. It looks a lot like the little dog that was hit by a car. I e-mailed through Craig's list, because sometimes people just renew an expired add, so he could have been missing longer. If I hear back, I'll let you know.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I was looking on Craig's List to see if anyone reported on missing and only found this Maltese posting in Bakersfield. Help Find our Dog-white small maltipoo The timing isn't right though.


"Hit by car that was taken to Animal Emergency and Urgent Care for not
walking on right back leg" - from the shelter notes. 

There is only one animal control shelter in the area and he has been there for two weeks. He ended up at an Urgent Care but clearly no one wanted to pay his bill. My guess is, that the owners took him to urgent care and then walked away. If you lost your Maltese in Kern wouldn't you go and check the shelter? The pictures are online so you can check. Perhaps I'm getting cynical after rescuing so many dogs, but my gut tells me there is no owner going to step up for this dog - and if they did, should he really be going back to an owner that wouldn't check the vets in the area or the one local shelter?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

smlcm said:


> "Hit by car that was taken to Animal Emergency and Urgent Care for not
> walking on right back leg" - from the shelter notes.
> 
> There is only one animal control shelter in the area and he has been there for two weeks. He ended up at an Urgent Care but clearly no one wanted to pay his bill. My guess is, that the owners took him to urgent care and then walked away. If you lost your Maltese in Kern wouldn't you go and check the shelter? The pictures are online so you can check. Perhaps I'm getting cynical after rescuing so many dogs, but my gut tells me there is no owner going to step up for this dog - and if they did, should he really be going back to an owner that wouldn't check the vets in the area or the one local shelter?


I agree with what you said. I followed my nose and ended up at the Kern County animal control website for over half an hour. The owners could have missed him at that huge shelter. They could have been told they didn't have him, I don't know. Bottom line: *have your dog micro-chipped*.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> "Hit by car that was taken to Animal Emergency and Urgent Care for not
> walking on right back leg" - from the shelter notes.
> 
> There is only one animal control shelter in the area and he has been there for two weeks. He ended up at an Urgent Care but clearly no one wanted to pay his bill. My guess is, that the owners took him to urgent care and then walked away. If you lost your Maltese in Kern wouldn't you go and check the shelter? The pictures are online so you can check. Perhaps I'm getting cynical after rescuing so many dogs, but my gut tells me there is no owner going to step up for this dog - and if they did, should he really be going back to an owner that wouldn't check the vets in the area or the one local shelter?


Bron - I don't think that I realized the owner took him in for help...thought he was picked up by police or animal control. I do remember that there was a dog who Steve posted about a year and a half or so ago who had been a stray picked up and going into foster care. I went to Craig's list and found a lost and found ad on the dog and they were indeed the owners so you never know. I guess lightening doesn't strike twice. :huh: I think after some of the nightmare stories I hear about some shelters I'm never quite sure if people come in looking for their pets and they slip through the cracks. Maybe I'm being cynical with that. I have to get Tyler micro-chipped.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Any idea how much the vet bills will be? This one breaks my heart too.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - I don't think that I realized the owner took him in for help...thought he was picked up by police or animal control. I do remember that there was a dog who Steve posted about a year and a half or so ago who had been a stray picked up and going into foster care. I went to Craig's list and found a lost and found ad on the dog and they were indeed the owners so you never know. I guess lightening doesn't strike twice. :huh: I think after some of the nightmare stories I hear about some shelters I'm never quite sure if people come in looking for their pets and they slip through the cracks. Maybe I'm being cynical with that. I have to get Tyler micro-chipped.


OMG, you don't have Tyler micro-chipped!? PLEASE do. Hopefully you will never need it but accidents/mistakes happen and it is one way to safeguard your pet. Our neighbors recently got back their Yorkie that was stolen from their backyard SIX years ago. Somehow he ended up in rescue and they scanned him and found the microchip. They were shocked, so microchips do work. My vet always scans the pets he sees and checks the microchip data, he has been instrumental in reuniting pets with their original owners several times. My pups are chipped and wear a collar with an ID tag bearing their name and our cell number ( gorgeous silk collars with stainless steel slide on tag I had made through Etsy, I must post pics, sorry, I digress). I figure anything I can do to safeguard their safety, I will do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> OMG, you don't have Tyler micro-chipped!? PLEASE do. Hopefully you will never need it but accidents/mistakes happen and it is one way to safeguard your pet. Our neighbors recently got back their Yorkie that was stolen from their backyard SIX years ago. Somehow he ended up in rescue and they scanned him and found the microchip. They were shocked, so microchips do work. My vet always scans the pets he sees and checks the microchip data, he has been instrumental in reuniting pets with their original owners several times. My pups are chipped and wear a collar with an ID tag bearing their name and our cell number ( gorgeous silk collars with stainless steel slide on tag I had made through Etsy, I must post pics, sorry, I digress). I figure anything I can do to safeguard their safety, I will do.


I know Gigi. I have to do it and will try later this week if I get over the bronchitis. Tyler's never away from us or off leash outside our apt or house and he'd have to get thru a doorman and elevator man in my building to get off our floor in our co-op. But you're absolutely right. Poop happens so don't take any chances. :thumbsup: I remember hearing that some chips are more universal than others when being checked in shelters and vets. Now I have to search to see which is best. Thanks for the reminder. Anything to save our Maltese.:smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wantto get mine micro chiped too but it's hard to decide which one is the best. Not all can be ready by all scanners.I want the one that will be able to be read by as many scanners as possible.
We travel a lot,out of state and if we got into a car accident and got separated from our fluffs,I'd want to know they can be found...


----------

